# Attack of the Killer hedgie!!!



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

So for those of you who don't know, one of my hedgies is emotionally attached to my husband; specifically, my husband's body hair. Previously, Damian (my hedgie) annointed with Ralph's (my husband) chest AND arm pit hair. 

Last night, Damian decided to take this infatuation to a whole new level. He started with Ralph's usual arm hair.. then made his way up to the arm pit (he REALLY loves Old Spice deodorant) then tried down the shirt and when that didn't work, decided to start working at the beard. I was in the living room while this was happening while my husband was on our bed laying down watching TV. And then I hear giggling and a "noooooooo." I went to look what was going on and Damian was nibbling at his beard (which doesn't grow long so much as out) and thus, tickling my husband. And when my husband pulled him off his beard, Damian moved on to the hair on my husband's head. Ralph was screaming "get it off!! get it off!!!" through tears from laughing so hard. 

He's convinced we can train Damian to attack on command. To which I replied, "what is he going to do, tickle them to death?" Perhaps they'll just die of cuteness :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He he he, I believe it is quite possible to die of cuteness! :lol:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Hahah cute!

Get some pics of the little bugger


----------

